# SL4 European Workshops with Dr. Ron Chapél



## SL4Drew (Oct 5, 2008)

Dr. Ron Chapél with Prof. Ryan Angell will be in Europe and Ireland for two weeks beginning on October 9th. Further information contact Vivion Spain: vivionspain@hotmail.com


----------



## SL4Drew (Oct 14, 2008)

This review was posted on KN:

Mr. Vivion Spain brought Dr. Ron Chapel and his assistant, Mr. Ryan Angel to us in Dublin, Ireland for a series of kenpo work shops. We have had Mr. Paul Dye and Grand Master Tatum here to give great seminars and share their kenpo knowledge in recent times and now we add the Doc. The Doc Ron Chapel did not disappoint, despite obvious discomfort, the Doc is not long after surgery and he is not finished with it yet, he was excellent. To call the Docs work shops, seminars to me is not accurate, an experience sounds about right. The Docs kenpo is different, and he can prove the difference, he certainly rocks the kenpo comfort zone. Needless to say the Docs assistant Mr. Angel was no passenger, this talented guy, was fast and very knowledgeable and he interacted well with the Doc in all aspects of the work shops. On the Saturday, part of the session the Doc concentrated on, the improvement of basics, with slight movements, small alterations he improved the effect of stances, blocks and strikes, the rest of the session would have to be seen to be believed, one thing is sure kenpo knowledge was enhanced that day. At the end of every session the Doc would ask for feed back, he would answer any question, if questions were asked on the content of his work shop he explained or demonstrated further. Time means nothing if you go to one of his 3 hour work shops his 3 hours is different to the rest of us, dont make plans. 

Thank you Sir for the time and the knowledge you shared with us. Mr. Spain informs me you will be back same time next year; the date is already in my calendar.

Honour and Respect
Tony Dunne


----------



## marlon (Oct 14, 2008)

SL4Drew said:


> This review was posted on KN:
> 
> Mr. Vivion Spain brought Dr. Ron Chapel and his assistant, Mr. Ryan Angel to us in Dublin, Ireland for a series of kenpo work shops. We have had Mr. Paul Dye and Grand Master Tatum here to give great seminars and share their kenpo knowledge in recent times and now we add the Doc. The Doc Ron Chapel did not disappoint, despite obvious discomfort, the Doc is not long after surgery and he is not finished with it yet, he was excellent. To call the Docs work shops, seminars to me is not accurate, an experience sounds about right. The Docs kenpo is different, and he can prove the difference, he certainly rocks the kenpo comfort zone. Needless to say the Docs assistant Mr. Angel was no passenger, this talented guy, was fast and very knowledgeable and he interacted well with the Doc in all aspects of the work shops. On the Saturday, part of the session the Doc concentrated on, the improvement of basics, with slight movements, small alterations he improved the effect of stances, blocks and strikes, the rest of the session would have to be seen to be believed, one thing is sure kenpo knowledge was enhanced that day. At the end of every session the Doc would ask for feed back, he would answer any question, if questions were asked on the content of his work shop he explained or demonstrated further. Time means nothing if you go to one of his 3 hour work shops his 3 hours is different to the rest of us, dont make plans.
> 
> ...


 

The man is a true martial science master.


----------



## SL4Drew (Oct 22, 2008)

The seminars were full of people, fun, and great Kenpo. No one went home disappointed. The next oppertunity to train with Doc is Nov. 8th in Ohio. We hope to see you there!


----------



## Brian Jones (Oct 22, 2008)

When and where in Ohio?

Brian Jones


----------



## SL4Drew (Oct 22, 2008)

The seminar will be in Mt. Vernon at Panther Kenpo Karate on Nov. 8th.

Here is all the info: http://www.martialscienceuniversity.com/seminars.php

Hope to see you there Mr. Jones!


----------



## Doc (Oct 22, 2008)

SL4Drew said:


> The seminars were full of people, fun, and great Kenpo. No one went home disappointed. The next oppertunity to train with Doc is Nov. 8th in Ohio. We hope to see you there!


We had a great time in Dublin, and everyone was so nice and eager to train and learn. Everyone from 9th degree to white belts participated with great vigor and intensity. What a great bunch of people. Vivion Spain runs our Ireland groups under the direction the Senior European Director Kevin Mills, and he came over with some of his U.K. black belts as well. Vivion's wife took care of us like we were at home. We did several lectures that totaled over 150 people. Great time, with great people.


----------



## Brian Jones (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks Andrew:

I'll give Pete Galupo a call and see if heis going or not.

Brian


----------

